# Career opportunities with small batch roaster on Kent/East Sussex border



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everybody.

We have a couple of roles available for aspiring coffee roasters. Please follow this link to our website.

Thanks

Darren Tickner

Bean Smitten


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

In a parallel life I would love that p/t roaster job!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

When I first saw the link I thought it must be some reference to a glove for handling hot beans.

Doh!

Website addresses can be confusing. Seem to remember pen island being the classic example

Might help to add a salary or does everyone in the coffee trade work for the love of it









Good luck with your search


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

yes, what's the salary?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

To obtain the salary please make contact with Darren privately.

This could be commercially sensitive information.

If you are provided with this please treat it as confidential unless the advertiser wishes to disclose it.

Please remember that some roles have sliding scales and your experience may get more than what is being offered elsewhere.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Darren, I hope you got my email


----------

